
Ask HN: Has anyone on here built anything using Weex? - roryisok
I&#x27;m building a web-app using vue-js and I&#x27;d dearly love to be able to use it to build a companion mobile app. Looks like Weex is just what I need. I&#x27;m wondering if any of you have taken the plunge and built something with it? If so, what issues did you come across, if any? What are its strengths and weaknesses?
======
hypercluster
Well I'm trying to build something but it's tough since there aren't a lot of
english resources. Most of the articles or tutorials out there are chinese.

Right now for example I'd like to to use the iOS simulator with hot reload and
can't get it to work. But yeah the basics work, so if you haven't got anything
too fancy you can give it a try. If you need some special modules or something
it's gonna be difficult compared to react native where you have a wealth of
addons.

You could take a look at Nativescript as well. Though it's more in the early
stages and of course backed by Telerik (who probably want you to sell you
components or something at some point) which kinda steered me away from it.

------
roryisok
nobody? well that sucks

